
Windows Command-Line: The Evolution of the Windows Command-Line - nikbackm
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2018/06/27/windows-command-line-the-evolution-of-the-windows-command-line/
======
russellbeattie
"We ignored the console for 28 years because at first we thought everyone
should use a mouse for everything. Then we wanted everyone to use PowerShell,
despite being designed by morons and universally hated. And then we just sort
of ignored the problem ( it's not like you were using Vista or Windows 8
anyways), hoping it would go away. Now we're doing the minimum we can to
support the Linux subsystem because we want to be hip, but we're terrified of
adding in security issues. Which would be very possible because of how wonky
Windows security is and how badly the Console works... Typing 'dir' goes to
the kernel level to check permissioms, but is written in 30 year old C code.
We can barely get the thing to compile. But hey - ANSI colors! Huh?? Pretry
great, right?"

------
sddfd
Please, improve Powershell. The interface is lacking mainly because:

\- it's not scrolling fast enough

\- it's easily possible to send processes to the background (and job
management)

I'd really like to use Powershell on windows but git bash works better.

------
x0ff
waste of lifetime... get a proper os.

